# Automatic Chicken Coop Door



## EngineeringChick (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi y'all,

My name is Zoe and I am a second year engineering student. For our Design class, we have been tasked with creating an automatic chicken coop door that would open in the morning to let the chickens out and close at night once the chickens are back inside the coop. We are also planning on attaching a temperature and water sensor that would detect if it's too cold or raining so the door would not open under those conditions as well. As part of our research, we just have a couple of questions that we would like to ask you about this potential product.

1) Would an automatic chicken coop door be of any interest to you?
2) If so, how much would you be willing to pay for it? (Less than 100$, between $100-$200, or over $200)
3) If you already have a chicken coop door, are there any issues with it that you would like to be resolved?
4) Would you rather have a door that runs on solar/battery power or electric power? Would you willing to pay extra for the solar panels?
5) Should the door open on the side or from above?
6) Should a sensor be added on the door to count how many chickens have entered the coop and only close once all the chickens have re-entered the coop or are there usually not many stragglers come night time?
7) What would you consider a good sized chicken coop door? 1ft x 1ft or slightly larger or smaller?

Thanks ahead of time for helping out with our project!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My opinions, 

1) Automatic coop doors are alread available
2) Personally I wouldnt own one, but some prefer it. Going prices online are from $100 to $300 depending on quality. 
3) I dont own an automatic door
4) Solar. If you use electric you run the rist of the power going out and your birds stuck inside, unable to get inside. or the door not able to close. 
5) Either, it just depends on the coop set up. 
6) Thats up to you, I dont see a need for it. If I had one with a sensor it would never close since I have hens that sometimes sleep in the trees. 
7) I have a mixed flock that includes geese and large ducks, I would need at least 2' tall x 18" wide. 

As for your sensor for temps and rain, its not needed. Chickens can handle the rain and cold.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

EngineeringChick said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> My name is Zoe and I am a second year engineering student...
> 
> 1) Would an automatic chicken coop door be of any interest to you?


Was and interest to me. I purchased one and then just left it open 24x7. I have a secured run.



> 2) If so, how much would you be willing to pay for it? (Less than 100$, between $100-$200, or over $200)


$200 was on the high end of my budget maximum I would go



> 3) If you already have a chicken coop door, are there any issues with it that you would like to be resolved?


No.



> 4) Would you rather have a door that runs on solar/battery power or electric power? Would you willing to pay extra for the solar panels?


I have power to my coop so I went with electric powered (Grid).



> 5) Should the door open on the side or from above?


No preference.



> 6) Should a sensor be added on the door to count how many chickens have entered the coop and only close once all the chickens have re-entered the coop or are there usually not many stragglers come night time?


Interesting. As I think about it no. 1 chicken gets eaten, fly's over the run fence or just decided not to come in would put the rest of the flock in jeopardy.



> 7) What would you consider a good sized chicken coop door? 1ft x 1ft or slightly larger or smaller?


14" x 18"


----------

